# Harrogate Meet



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 6, 2022)

Hi,  
Thinking of arranging a small meet in September if people are interested, would be good to get some more northern meets in, Max 8 as I’m using some vouchers etc to keep costs down.  Thinking sept 10th/11th Saturday afternoon play Rudding and then Sunday Morning play Pannal.  Think I can get both of these rounds for 55 per person so 27.50 per round.  If I’m being honest I am happy for people to organise there own b&bs and hotels etc. but would happily arrange the golf, arrange a night out in harrogate etc. 

Let me know and if a few people fancy it I’ll start putting some plans in place.


----------



## evemccc (Feb 6, 2022)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Hi, 
Thinking of arranging a small meet in September if people are interested, would be good to get some more northern meets in, Max 8 as I’m using some vouchers etc to keep costs down.  Thinking sept 10th/11th Saturday afternoon play Rudding and then Sunday Morning play Pannal.  Think I can get both of these rounds for 55 per person so 27.50 per round.  If I’m being honest I am happy for people to organise there own b&bs and hotels etc. but would happily arrange the golf, arrange a night out in harrogate etc.

Let me know and if a few people fancy it I’ll start putting some plans in place.
		
Click to expand...

Great idea. I’m a no sadly, as I’m at the Oval Test that weekend


----------



## Crow (Feb 6, 2022)

Couldn't make both but if you were only doing one course/day I'd be up for it.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 7, 2022)

Great idea Russ. I'd happily join in but that's not a great weekend for me as there's a Major Comp at my Club on the Sat. Could make up numbers on Sunday & with a 'course courtesy' could help with the costs for folk. I'll keep an eye on this.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2022)

Count me in please 👍

I would be staying over and would be happy to share a room with someone to keep the cost down.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 7, 2022)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Hi, 
Thinking of arranging a small meet in September if people are interested, would be good to get some more northern meets in, Max 8 as I’m using some vouchers etc to keep costs down.  Thinking sept 10th/11th Saturday afternoon play Rudding and then Sunday Morning play Pannal.  Think I can get both of these rounds for 55 per person so 27.50 per round.  If I’m being honest I am happy for people to organise there own b&bs and hotels etc. but would happily arrange the golf, arrange a night out in harrogate etc.

Let me know and if a few people fancy it I’ll start putting some plans in place.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, count me in.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2022)

Sounds good, I’ll stick my name down if it comes off 👍
Btw the par 3 course at Rudding is superb and definitely worth a bash.


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2022)

i'm keen to cross the Thames and see what life is like up north!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			i'm keen to cross the Thames and see what life is like up north!
		
Click to expand...

There is no better place to dip your toe than Harrogate. Beautiful place.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi, please could you count me in as well. I've never been to Harrogate, and to join up with a few on here would be great.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 11, 2022)

Hi, I'd be interested. Possibly just the Sunday knock at Pannal. Definitely interested.


----------



## slowhand (Feb 14, 2022)

I'd be up for the Sunday at Pannal (I'm at the same club as 2blue so major on the Sat)


----------



## Captainron (Feb 14, 2022)

Dando said:



			i'm keen to cross the Thames and see what life is like up north!
		
Click to expand...

It's grim if the advertising slogans are to be believed


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 17, 2022)

Hi All, Looks like we have enough to make it worthwhile.  I’ll get in touch with Rudding and Pannal and try and get booking confirmed.  I’ll also see if I can get a third tee time at Pannal also.  Hopefully get it all booked in and confirmed soonish.

In
Me
Lord Tyrion
Rudebhoy
Rudebhoy mate
Beezerk
Crazyface


Sunday Only
Crow
2blue
Marshy77
Slowhand


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 17, 2022)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Hi All, Looks like we have enough to make it worthwhile.  I’ll get in touch with Rudding and Pannal and try and get booking confirmed.  I’ll also see if I can get a third tee time at Pannal also.  Hopefully get it all booked in and confirmed soonish.

In
Me
Lord Tyrion
Rudebhoy
Beezerk
Dando
Crazyface

Sunday Only
Crow
2blue
Marshy77
Slowhand
		
Click to expand...


Do you have room for 1 more for the weekend? Pretty sure one of my regular PP's would be interested, but thought I'd check with you first before mentioning to him.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 17, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Do you have room for 1 more for the weekend? Pretty sure one of my regular PP's would be interested, but thought I'd check with you first before mentioning to him.
		
Click to expand...

Room for two more


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 17, 2022)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Room for two more
		
Click to expand...

My mate is in for both days, thanks.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Mar 7, 2022)

Hi All,

All now booked and costs etc in.  There are 7 of us playing both rounds and the cost per person for the two rounds is £40. These are:-
Me
Lord Tyrion
Rudebhoy
Rudebhoy mate
Beezerk
Dando
Crazyface 

We have another 5 joining us for the Sunday round at Pannal, which is £20  (2 Blue - you're free with Captains courtesy I believe)
Crow
2blue
Marshy77
Slowhand   
Phil C (Mate of mine - needed for a third tee of time at cheaper rate)

Could only get us out later on the Saturday at 3.12pm - But as Beezerk mentioned this may give us the chance to get around the 6 hole par 3 course - or atleast meet up and maybe have lunch etc.  Hopefully plenty of time for those travelling on the day also

The first Tee off time on Sunday is 9.30

I'll probably send a note out nearer the time for cash etc but no rush there.

Think Tyrion mentioned being open to sharing a room also - so if anyone fancies that let him know.

Looking forward to this - Will sort a restaurant for the Saturday night - Probably a curry house unless anyone keen to avoid that.


Russ


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 7, 2022)

Thanks Russ (incidentally, did you say Jinnah )

Can anyone who wants to stay over on the Saturday please put your name up on here. Once I have numbers I can look to see what is out there and we can work out what suits. There is plenty of accomodation in Harrogate, from Premier Inn to Travelodge to Hotels and B & B's. It is not always the cheapest, that's Harrogate for you, but hopefully it will not be too painful. Please post if you only want a single or if you are happy to go in a twin. If anyone has a hotel or options that they have contacts with then don't be shy, post it up or message me.

To start off:

LT - twin


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks Russ (incidentally, did you say Jinnah )

Can anyone who wants to stay over on the Saturday please put your name up on here. Once I have numbers I can look to see what is out there and we can work out what suits. There is plenty of accomodation in Harrogate, from Premier Inn to Travelodge to Hotels and B & B's. It is not always the cheapest, that's Harrogate for you, but hopefully it will not be too painful. Please post if you only want a single or if you are happy to go in a twin. If anyone has a hotel or options that they have contacts with then don't be shy, post it up or message me.

To start off:

LT - twin
Bzk - single/share with someone in a twin
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 7, 2022)

@rudebhoy @Dando @Crazyface 

Just copying you in to make sure you see the post. #18 and #19 (relating to accomodation)


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 9, 2022)

Cheers LT. Twin room for me and my mate, or 2 singles if price is not much more than that of a twin.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 9, 2022)

Had a quick look on Airbnb. Not much for a one night stay, but did find this place which is cheap as chips at £53 for 2 rooms! Not exactly the Ritz, but an option if anyone is happy to rough it 😀

https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/5404..._impression_id=p3_1646809479_AShRdfW6OPN6+mAB


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2022)

@HarrogateHacker : everyone who needs a room is now booked in. Dando has dropped out, too far north or something when he double checked his map . I'm not sure if that message has reached you.

Do you want to book a table somewhere? Might be worth it, a Saturday night in Harrogate in September is bound to be pretty busy.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Mar 25, 2022)

Hi All,

Yes I'll get a table booked - Are those of you locals that are playing on the Sunday - coming out for a curry Saturday night

We have one spare place now for either both rounds or just the Sunday - So if anyone fancies it please let me know

*In - Both Days*
Me
Lord Tyrion
Rudebhoy
Rudebhoy mate
Beezerk
Crazyface


*Sunday Only*
Crow
2blue
Marshy77
Slowhand 
Phil


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 26, 2022)

My mate has announced that he can’t make this. Bit annoying after saying he was a definite, but that’s people for you. Sorry.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 26, 2022)

Curry is ok by me.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Curry is ok by me. 

Click to expand...

Same here, LT reckons he knows The Best curry house in Harrogate so no pressure 😂


----------



## tincup (Mar 26, 2022)

Hi, I am available to play on the Sunday at Pannal if there is still a place available.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 27, 2022)

Should be Ok for the Curry get together 👍👍
 Russ, just let me know what Pannal need from me for the "course courtesy" then we can 'pool' the cost.


----------



## slowhand (Apr 3, 2022)

I’m up for a curry.


----------



## The Lion (Apr 3, 2022)

Hi there. I may be able to join you for both days but won’t know for a month or two yet. Can get back in touch when I have a better idea. Am based in Liverpool so not far to travel. 

Thanks for organising 🙏


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 26, 2022)

This has all gone ever so quiet, Russ hasn't been on the forum for a few months. Is anyone local to him or have contact? I've messaged but he hasn't come back. 

I just want to check it is still happening. 

@2blue , do you have contact, fairly close geographically........


----------



## 2blue (Jun 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This has all gone ever so quiet, Russ hasn't been on the forum for a few months. Is anyone local to him or have contact? I've messaged but he hasn't come back.

I just want to check it is still happening.

@2blue , do you have contact, fairly close geographically........
		
Click to expand...

I've DM'd his mobile.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jun 26, 2022)

Hi all,  sorry not been on for a while but it’s still on.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 22, 2022)

I'm going there this Monday and Tuesday. Long story.....currently checking out the Turkish Baths. Looks brilliant!


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 22, 2022)

Also, what haworth golf course like?


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 22, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Also, what haworth golf course like?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think Haworth has a golf course!


----------



## 2blue (Jul 22, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Also, what haworth golf course like?
		
Click to expand...

I guess that's Heworth in York City...  an 11-holer? Haven't played it for many a year but remember it as being well kept & not so bad.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 26, 2022)

I'm here now. Smashing place. Loads of places to eat, and by loads I mean LOADS😁 we had Greek last night which was delicious and going for French tonight. But what about Turkish? There's even an all you can eat meat restaurant that looks good. Bloomin Eck I could stay here for a week. Yum yum. Not to mention a spoons for cheap beer and cheap yummy lunch.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 9, 2022)

Any votes for Turkish or Greek? My golf game has currently vanished and so have a lot of my balls.


----------



## slowhand (Aug 9, 2022)

Nah, but if you like meat the The Cattleman's Association is always good


----------



## 2blue (Aug 9, 2022)

I'd defo be up for a Moussaka!!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 9, 2022)

Curry for the win every time 👌


----------



## 2blue (Aug 9, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Curry for the win every time 👌
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I really do enjoy a curry.....  Harrogate is not generally known as a 'Curry Centre'....  Leeds or Bradford...  Yes....  but still not a patch on Birmingham, as I've fairly recently discovered....  but I'll go with the flow.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 9, 2022)

You need somewhere big enough to take our numbers, if we are all sticking together. The Jinnah, Indian, could do. Don't know how easily other places could. You need more local knowledge than I have for that.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 17, 2022)

The Greek place could accomodate us no problem. It's opposite the Jinnah I think. Food was excellent. Greek tops Indian everytime. But is everyone ok to go with this? How many are out on the Saturday?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 17, 2022)

I’m easy either way, does the Greek serve alcohol?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2022)

Happy to go with wherever can fit us in. Greek is certainly good for me 👍


----------



## 2blue (Aug 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’m easy either way,* does the Greek serve alcohol*?
		
Click to expand...

Would be better if we could take our own but there's very few these days that allow that.......  though for our 'Curry Club' it's an essential.


----------



## Crow (Aug 17, 2022)

Sorry guys but I'm going to have to pull out of this, my golf budget has exceeded plans and with the high price of petrol factored in too this meet has become a big £ number.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			The Greek place could accomodate us no problem. It's opposite the Jinnah I think. Food was excellent. Greek tops Indian everytime. But is everyone ok to go with this? How many are out on the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to sort a booking out? I don't know the place.

If people want to confirm.......

@HarrogateHacker
Lord Tyrion  - Yes
@rudebhoy
@Beezerk
Crazyface


*Sunday Only*
@2blue
@Marshy77
@slowhand
Phil


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 19, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you want to sort a booking out? I don't know the place.

If people want to confirm.......

@HarrogateHacker
Lord Tyrion  - Yes
@rudebhoy
Rudebhoy mate?
@Beezerk
Crazyface


*Sunday Only*
@2blue
@Marshy77
@slowhand
Phil
		
Click to expand...

My mate pulled out back in March, see post #26.

I'm fine with Greek.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			My mate pulled out back in March, see post #26.

I'm fine with Greek.
		
Click to expand...

Doh 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 19, 2022)

Fine with me as well 👍


----------



## slowhand (Aug 19, 2022)

Not into Greek so I'll see you all on the Sunday at Pannal. @HarrogateHacker do we know what the green fee will be?


----------



## tincup (Aug 20, 2022)

tincup said:



			Hi, I am available to play on the Sunday at Pannal if there is still a place available.
		
Click to expand...

I am still available for just the Sunday if there is a space available


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 20, 2022)

Just Sunday for golf for me.


----------



## tincup (Aug 21, 2022)

tincup said:



			I am still available for just the Sunday if there is a space available
		
Click to expand...

@HarrogateHacker  Is there a space available please?


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 23, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you want to sort a booking out? I don't know the place.

If people want to confirm.......

@HarrogateHacker
Lord Tyrion  - Yes
@rudebhoy
@Beezerk
Crazyface


*Sunday Only*
@2blue
@Marshy77
@slowhand
Phil
		
Click to expand...

What time for? And how many?


----------



## 2blue (Aug 23, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			What time for? And how many?
		
Click to expand...

I think we need Russ back on here to confirm a few things. I've mssged him to do so.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			What time for? And how many?
		
Click to expand...

As per 2blue......

In terms of time, earliest is 3.12 tee off on Saturday, minimum 4 hours around Rudding, drive back to Harrogate, check in, get changed etc. 8.30 ish I reckon. How does the maths sound to you?


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 23, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As per 2blue......

In terms of time, earliest is 3.12 tee off on Saturday, minimum 4 hours around Rudding, drive back to Harrogate, check in, get changed etc. 8.30 ish I reckon. How does the maths sound to you?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds ok. I take it there will be no pint after the round?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Sounds ok. I take it there will be no pint after the round?
		
Click to expand...

Up to people but it maybe better to miss that and have it in Harrogate. It will be pushing it time wise, people will be driving and Rudding is also pretty expensive so no great loss imo. No lack of pubs in Harrogate, as you know 🍻😄. Up to everyone though 🤷‍♂️. Just adjust the restaurant booking time accordingly.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 23, 2022)

tincup said:



@HarrogateHacker  Is there a space available please?
		
Click to expand...

He doesn’t come on the thread too often, may he worth sending him a pm.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 23, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			He doesn’t come on the thread too often, may he worth sending him a pm.
		
Click to expand...

I've DM'd his mobile


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 23, 2022)

Really looking forward to this, hopefully the driver behaves itself 😬


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 26, 2022)

Cards on the table - do we think this is going to happen?


No sign of Russ on here for a couple of months. I know LT has tried to contact him this week, but without success.

Hopefully it will go ahead, but I have to be honest and say I don't have the warmest of feelings about it. 

I don't know if it's a good idea to try to put together a Plan B?  

Would welcome folks' thoughts.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 26, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Cards on the table - do we think this is going to happen?


No sign of Russ on here for a couple of months. I know LT has tried to contact him this week, but without success.

Hopefully it will go ahead, but I have to be honest and say I don't have the warmest of feelings about it.

I don't know if it's a good idea to try to put together a Plan B? 

Would welcome folks' thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I get your feeling as I can see he hasn't played a Q round at Pannal since 21st May.....  most strange but then all sorts of things happen in life. Here's hoping he's OK.


----------



## Youraveragegolf (Aug 27, 2022)

Hi all, 

Just joined the forum. From Harrogate also. 

Keen to get involved if possible


----------



## 2blue (Aug 27, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Cards on the table - do we think this is going to happen?


No sign of Russ on here for a couple of months. I know LT has tried to contact him this week, but without success.

Hopefully it will go ahead, but I have to be honest and say I don't have the warmest of feelings about it.

I don't know if it's a good idea to try to put together a Plan B? 

Would welcome folks' thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

On the 'Plan B' front, there are Sun tee times at my place from 10.37 costing £40 a man   £20 for a guest that can be shared across the costs. It should be possible to get Rudding on a Sat pm but you'd have to chase up the costs for that.....  doubt it will be much different from Wike, so will be more than that proposed by Russ.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 27, 2022)

2blue said:



			On the 'Plan B' front, there are Sun tee times at my place from 10.37 costing £40 a man   £20 for a guest that can be shared across the costs. It should be possible to get Rudding on a Sat pm but you'd have to chase up the costs for that.....  doubt it will be much different from Wike, so will be more than that proposed by Russ.
		
Click to expand...

That's the face I'm making at different course prices these days too, but that's another thread  

For the guys that are traveling/staying over, would it be best to say by a certain date decide what to do so everyone can decide what the best option is? I'm 40 minutes away and only playing Sunday so alternate/cancel doesn't really affect me. Just a thought.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 27, 2022)

1st September as a deadline? Allows cancellation of hotels, make other plans etc.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 27, 2022)

I need to make a decision either way by this Tuesday. That's when booking for the Saturday comp on the 10th opens at our place, and it will fill quickly. I don't want to be left without a game, so unless we hear from Russ or have a viable Plan B by then, I'll be reluctantly pulling out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 29, 2022)

Hi folks. As we have been unable to confirm this is going to go ahead both @rudebhoy and myself are going to withdraw. We are doing it now both to allow cancellation of our accommodation within the restrictions and also to meet deadlines for booking at our club on that same weekend. 

It's up to others to make their own decision. Hopefully those left can make something work.


----------



## slowhand (Aug 30, 2022)

2blue said:



			On the 'Plan B' front, there are Sun tee times at my place from 10.37 costing £40 a man   £20 for a guest that can be shared across the costs. It should be possible to get Rudding on a Sat pm but you'd have to chase up the costs for that.....  doubt it will be much different from Wike, so will be more than that proposed by Russ.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to sign some guests in as well, if our place is what we go for.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 30, 2022)

Think I'll leave it. My daughters birthday on the Mon so I'll do something with the family and bank the golf pass 😂


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 1, 2022)

Well, this is really disappointing. I was really looking forward to this. And it's taking me ages to type this as I'm a bottle of wine into the weekend. Looking at the responses so far I'm going to pull out. But I'm NOT HAPPY !.
I'll look at organizing something next year as I'm sick to death of seeing all meets in the south.  I could even open up the lads week end to Leeds next year? Would anyone be up for that?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 1, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I'll look at organizing something next year as I'm sick to death of seeing all meets in the south.  I could even open up the lads week end to Leeds next year? Would anyone be up for that?
		
Click to expand...

Yup 👍


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 1, 2022)

My current thinking is..... Pemier inn In Leeds Whitehall st Sun / Mon. Wait for price to be about 60 notes for two days. Then golf. Usually one on way one there one on way back, but can alter to suit. Three as close as i can get to Leeds centre. Two will be ok one will be, well....I was thinking Moortown for expensive one, being Monday we could maybe get it for 50?


----------



## IanM (Sep 1, 2022)

I always thought the earlier you book these hotels the cheaper they are,  and prices rises nearer stay date.

I'm up for a trip north next year.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 2, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Well, this is really disappointing. I was really looking forward to this. And it's taking me ages to type this as I'm a bottle of wine into the weekend. Looking at the responses so far I'm going to pull out. But I'm NOT HAPPY !.
I'll look at organizing something next year as I'm sick to death of seeing all meets in the south.  I could even open up the lads week end to Leeds next year? Would anyone be up for that?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested in either option.

Real shame the way Harrogate has panned out.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 3, 2022)

IanM said:



			I always thought the earlier you book these hotels the cheaper they are,  and prices rises nearer stay date.

I'm up for a trip north next year.
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching the premier Inn prices and when they are at the right price I'll be letting the two mates know so they can book. We've set the dates as June 25/26/27 but we could add the 24th if people don't want to book holidays to join us. I'll start a new thread on this as soon as the prices are ok.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi All,  many apologies for the lack of contact.  Having a strange year.  Not played golf for months as I’ve been injured and am also having a few family issues.  Can only apologies.  The tee times are still booked for Rudding and I have a four ball voucher I was using to bring the costs down, I am happy to contribute this if you are still up for playing.  I’ll double check with Pannal as to what may be possible but due to my back will be unable to play.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 4, 2022)

Good to hear from you Russ...  real shame you're injured. Have to say I'm still up for Pannal on Sunday if any others are.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 4, 2022)

I’ve bailed with the others unfortunately, good job really as we’ve found out the missus is in hospital for an operation on the Friday so I wouldn’t be able to come anyway.


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 5, 2022)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Hi All,  many apologies for the lack of contact.  Having a strange year.  Not played golf for months as I’ve been injured and am also having a few family issues.  Can only apologies.  The tee times are still booked for Rudding and I have a four ball voucher I was using to bring the costs down, I am happy to contribute this if you are still up for playing.  I’ll double check with Pannal as to what may be possible but due to my back will be unable to play.
		
Click to expand...

No probs. Shame about your injuries etc. 

I've made other plans now for Sunday so will leave it this time but hope to meet up another time.


----------

